# Is Cold Process more profitable than M&P?



## nc.marula

I've been in business selling M&P for about a year now, and I've never tried cold process. I know that with CP it's a lot more complex and would need months and months (or even a year) of testing recipes and what not but that's not the issue here. My question is about the cost vs. profit. I feel that the M&P mark up is really small because the soap base itself is quite pricey when your not buying bulk quantities. Is there more of a profit margin for CP? (Or are the supplies equally as expensive?)


----------



## Soapy Gurl

I used to make M&P and feel like my CP soap costs more.  I do make a recipe with OO, PO, CO, PKO, avocado and shea butter.  Plus I use EO.  After adding in the cost of additives like color, seeds, clay, etc.  I think it is more expensive.  You can make CP soap very cheaply, but I like my recipe and find it worth the money.


----------



## Guest

I'd be really interested in hearing more opinions on this. I'm just getting started with soap making as a fun thing to do with my daughter. Since mentioning it to a few friends however, they've all been super eager to start buying off me and long story short, I've been thinking of having a go at making it a hobby/business as I'm a stay at home mum.


----------



## Traceyann

I have yet to get to the point of selling my soaps, BUT as a consumer who has tried both types of soap, I would pay the extra for CP soap.


----------



## Guest

Traceyann said:
			
		

> I have yet to get to the point of selling my soaps, BUT as a consumer who has tried both types of soap, I would pay the extra for CP soap.



Could I ask as to why? Is there much of a difference between the two soaps? (I've not yet tried CP soap yet myself as a consumer)


----------



## Traceyann

It could have been the recipie,I found the CP soap smoother and creamier  but  I also think it was more the fact that I knew exactly what was in the CP soap...the melt and pour  soap did not list what the ingredients in the base were ( i also went to a M&P class and the teacher could not tell me what was in the soap either ) ....I also did not like how the M&P soap went in the soap dish, where as the CP soap dried hard after use.

This is just my personal preference and as I said I would pay the extra for CP....but now I make my own anyway


----------



## carebear

you really need to do your own math on this.  the cost of materials will vary by what you put in, what your shipping costs are, packaging, etc.  and how much you can charge for the soaps will vary with your location, the look of your soaps, etc.


----------



## dagmar88

Coolah said:
			
		

> Traceyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to get to the point of selling my soaps, BUT as a consumer who has tried both types of soap, I would pay the extra for CP soap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I ask as to why? Is there much of a difference between the two soaps? (I've not yet tried CP soap yet myself as a consumer)
Click to expand...


Yes, for sure.

That said, there's a lot more to it than it might seem  
Starting a business is a big step...

Also, be sure to look into insurances!


----------



## Guest

Thanks heaps for your reply Traceyann! That's definitely good information for a beginner like me.


----------



## margarita

Coolah said:
			
		

> Traceyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to get to the point of selling my soaps, BUT as a consumer who has tried both types of soap, I would pay the extra for CP soap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I ask as to why? Is there much of a difference between the two soaps? (I've not yet tried CP soap yet myself as a consumer)
Click to expand...

To me - there's a huge difference. I've worked in a small shop which sold MP soaps for a few years, so I used quite a lot of it. After I've started making my own CP soaps, I would never go back. To me, MP is almost the same as store bought soap. It's prettier and smells better, but it did nothing to my skin whatsoever. Of course, there might be different MP soaps as there are different CP soaps, but if you really want your soap to be the best for sensitive skin, I would go the CP route. It might take a long time to learn and master your technique and recipes, but it's totally worth it.


----------



## Fragola

You should know your customers and how much they would pay for what. 

But since you are already seem to be selling MP, you may have more to gain than to lose from diversifying your products. If you have the extra energy for that. With CP, you can target more precisely your customer's needs. 

For example, for my personal buying decision, using MP gives me the same feeling as industrial soap: cold, impersonal, while CP is the really good and natural stuff. Which is completely unrelated to the physical or chemical properties the soap has.


----------



## Guest

Coolah said:
			
		

> Traceyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to get to the point of selling my soaps, BUT as a consumer who has tried both types of soap, I would pay the extra for CP soap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I ask as to why? Is there much of a difference between the two soaps? (I've not yet tried CP soap yet myself as a consumer)
Click to expand...


Yes, M&P has sulfates and other nasty stuff that some people (like me) won't use. But then again, so does shampoo (which I don't use) but if you are someone who likes washing your hair with shampoo then it probably doesn't matter. I got into making CP soap to begin with because it was not cost effective for me to keep spending so much $$ on it  I wanted an all natural solution to my beauty product regimen so I started making all my own products - deodorant, face wash, shampoo, hair spray, soap, etc. But making soap is by far the most fun! So yes I would def. pay more for CP soap and would not use M&P because of the chemicals.


----------



## soapbuddy

I like BrambleBerry's natural MP base. With that said, the price for CP soap costs me less as I buy my base oils in 50 lb. buckets.


----------



## BakingNana

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I like BrambleBerry's natural MP base. With that said, the price for CP soap costs me less as I buy my base oils in 50 lb. buckets.



Ditto.  As far as business and running the numbers, I find CP profit margin is greater.  I only use MP for holiday embeds, and I also get the "natural" base.  I don't sell sulfates.  I have great admiration for all you M and P artists out there who make such gorgeous soaps (I stink at it), but I only use CP on my skin.


----------



## Tabitha

TikiBarSoap said:
			
		

> "Yes, M&P has sulfates and other nasty stuff that some people (like me) won't use. But then again, so does shampoo (which I don't use) but if you are someone who likes washing your hair with shampoo then it probably doesn't matter."



TikiBarSoap,

SRSLY? 1/2 the people on this forum make M&P soap & you are going to pop in & call it nasty? That is straight up rude & will not be tolerated.

Not all M&P base has sulfates in it & not all people find sulfates nasty. On this forum we refain from  putting people down or their business practices. Drop the superiority complex. This is not the first time we have had to warn you, however, it is the last.


----------



## Tabitha

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3296

Here is a link to our rules about being nice, though I know we have directed you to them before.


----------



## Guest

Tabitha said:
			
		

> TikiBarSoap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes, M&P has sulfates and other nasty stuff that some people (like me) won't use. But then again, so does shampoo (which I don't use) but if you are someone who likes washing your hair with shampoo then it probably doesn't matter."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TikiBarSoap,
> 
> SRSLY? 1/2 the people on this forum make M&P soap & you are going to pop in & call it nasty? That is straight up rude & will not be tolerated.
> 
> Not all M&P base has sulfates in it & not all people find sulfates nasty. On this forum we refain from  putting people down or their business practices. Drop the superiority complex. This is not the first time we have had to warn you, however, it is the last.
Click to expand...


I am not saying that, I think you misread or misinterpreted what I said. I *KNOW* I am in the minority AND that I am weird because that kind of thing freaks me out. 

See above and " But then again, so does shampoo (which I don't use) but if you are someone who likes washing your hair with shampoo then it probably doesn't matter."

It should not matter. To most people it doesn't. To me it does, because that kind of thing freaks me out. All I was trying to say is that people who *ARE* concerned will pay the extra money to get a natural product. 

I am not knocking M&P, I think it looks lovely and very artful. I just don't want to bathe with it.


----------



## Tabitha

I did not misread, you miss-spoke.

You said M&p contains nasty stuff.

Do not add insult to injury by blaming the reader. Your words were clear. Nasty only has 1 meaning.


----------



## Guest

Look, I know what I meant, take it for whatever you want. But you are totally misconstruing my point. I was trying to make a point that 'crunchies' like myself would spend more money on CP, thats all. I have seen the stuff you make and it is so beautiful and I think you are super talented, so no, I am not knocking MP. Chill out.


----------



## Tabitha

I knew what I meant too, when I said this is your last warning, I meant this is your last warning. It was not up for debate. A simple "I'm sorry" would have gone a long way.


----------

